

A day in the life of a Code for America fellow - zachwill
http://codeforamerica.org/2012/07/11/a-day-in-the-life-of-a-cfa-fellow-prashant-singh/

======
zheng
Seems like not much coding happens in America... /snark

Seriously though, the author goes into more detail about his coffee than his
job. I assume the purpose of a post like this is to publicize and advertise
for CfA, but it doesn't really tell me much about either the org or the work.

~~~
mishmosh
Hi Zheng, fair comment. If you'd like to learn more about the product and
technical aspects of our work, check out these links:
<http://codeforamerica.org/demo/> and <https://github.com/codeforamerica>
(including <https://github.com/prashtx>)

~~~
davidjones
The problem is this is hacker news, and that post looks like it was intended
for a more general audience. Thanks for providing those links, and maybe this
is something you should look into: giving off a better impression on the web
to fellow open source devs, persuade us to help out. /2c.

------
Zenst
A disclaimer of - no code was hurt in the production of this article would of
been nice.

That all said nice read and more so from a time managment perspective. Come in
- do email - that in itself is a good way to warm up for the day and when you
see that the real work gets done after lunch, like so many others then you
appreciete coffee even more :).

I will say I was somewhat disapointed that no tie-tuseday pictures were
included and can't help feel that they were pushed back for the chance of a
free coffee down the line, but hey, priorities so fair play.

------
bdunn
This post makes me really appreciate that I have sane working hours and don't
live in a big city.

